
Ask HN: How do you organize your ideas? - nisuni
As per title, I would like to get rid of the plain text files that I use to keep track of project ideas, plans, etc...<p>I’ve tried org-mode, but I don’t think I am an Emacs person... I’d like some Wiki-like software, but most of them need a web server to run, I’d prefer something which has a native Mac application.<p>I’ve been using Evernote for a while, but still I am not really impressed.<p>What do you use for organizing your ideas?
======
kjksf
I use notion.so (in the past I used evernote and simplenote via nv mac
client).

Notion is better because it's hierarchical (as opposed to "a bundle of
independent documents" model of evernote/simplenote and pretty much everything
else. And it has many unique features, like simple spreadsheets, trello-like
boards, todo lists, dates and reminders and all of it presented in a cohesive
UI.

You can see example of my notes at
[https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/9a07ca64c0c14dc09e8bd134...](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/9a07ca64c0c14dc09e8bd134b348678d/business-
of-software-and-other.html)

They are published on my website but the content is stored in notion
(9a07ca64c0c14dc09e8bd134b348678d is the id of a page in notion).

In fact, all of my website is re-published from content stored in Notion. I
also keep private notes there but ability to publish non-private notes on the
web is a nice bonus.

To do that I wrote a Go library to access data from notion
([https://github.com/kjk/notionapi](https://github.com/kjk/notionapi)) and
wrote a Go program to convert it to HTML and publish on Netlify
([https://github.com/kjk/blog](https://github.com/kjk/blog)).

Notion would be a great note-taking, organizational tool even without my
custom hacks.

------
bachmeier
Zim Wiki is great for this. Even has a web server built in if you want to go
that route.

QOwnNotes is good, as well as many editors like Notable or Joplin.

If you want to use a wiki like dokuwiki or pmwiki, you can run a webserver on
localhost like this: php -S localhost:8001

You don't need a web server like Apache if you want to run a wiki on your
local machine. All the options I've listed above store your data as plain text
files and you can therefore use version control.

~~~
eitland
> If you want to use a wiki like dokuwiki or pmwiki, you can run a webserver
> on localhost like this: php -S localhost:8001

That's a really nifty idea!

(Also second dokuwiki, it is probably the most useful and least annoying wiki
I know of.)

------
colinator
I use an iPad app called Stretchpaper. Basically an infinite-zoom drawing
surface. Disclosure I'm the dev. There's no Mac app though.
[http://stretchpaper.com](http://stretchpaper.com)

------
aspeak
[https://www.zettlr.com/](https://www.zettlr.com/)

------
eitland
OneNote (and structured in bullet journal way).

